# Micromaster 420



## Merlin115 (24 November 2006)

Hallo..

Ich habe einen Micromaster 420 den ich über die Software Starter einstelle.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.

Der Micromaster hat ja schon vordefinierte Fehlermeldungsnummern.

Sprich Meldung 1 ist z.b Unterspannung
         Meldung 233 ist z.b zu hoher Strom

Diese nummern möchte ich gerne an das Protool senden.
im protool habe ich eine Symbolliste angelegt mit den entsprechenden nummern und meldetexte.
Diese werde ich dann über eine symbolische Ausgabe ausgeben

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen.

Merlin


----------



## MSB (24 November 2006)

Was hängt für eine Steuerung am Panel?
Wie ist die Steuerung und der Umrichter verbunden?


----------



## KalEl (24 November 2006)

wenn du den umrichter über profibus (ppo 1 oder 2)am laufen hast, kannst du den fehler über das pkw lesen.

schau dir mal das prog mm4_stds auf volker's hp an.


----------



## Merlin115 (24 November 2006)

Hi,

es ist eine c7 cpu 635 touch

sind mit profibus verbunden

wie gesagt dann ein Micromaster 420g und eine simanic s120


----------



## KalEl (24 November 2006)

wie gesagt.
mit der fc62 aus volkers programm, kannst du den parameter auslesen.


----------

